# People are too into pets



## Freya (Nov 2, 2021)

It's depressing how many people need them because human companionship is lacking in their lives. 

I don't think there's anything wrong with having pets or enjoying their company but it's a poor substitute for the real thing. Your pet will never be able to give you rides when your car is getting fixed,listen to you vent or lend you money in a pinch. As i get older, i come to value human relationships more and it makes me sad to see how many people don't have many good ones


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Nov 2, 2021)

Define "into".


----------



## Freya (Nov 2, 2021)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Define "into".


Idk how to describe it exactly. I think most people can take a guess. People often dote on them or rely on them for emotional support as they would a person.

I know for a lot of older people or people that live alone, it gives them much needed companionship and I'm glad they have that, I just think it's kinda sad


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Nov 2, 2021)

I didn't read your long post but i agree that people get pets for the sake of getting pets with no idea or interest in taking care of them which leads to neglected animals.


----------



## Freya (Nov 2, 2021)

Epic Fail Man said:


> I didn't read your long post but i agree that people get pets for the sake of getting pets with no idea or interest in taking care of them which leads to neglected animals.


>two paragraphs is a long post
Back to tiktok zoomer


----------



## Vingle (Nov 2, 2021)

Freya said:


> I know for a lot of older people or people that live alone, it gives them much needed companionship and I'm glad they have that, I just think it's kinda sad


Not really any good solution to this. Majority of people are shitty, and even if you force people together. They will still feel lonely and *more* miserable. You have services with social workers that visit you, but that's not a genuine relationship.


----------



## solidus (Nov 2, 2021)

Dogs don’t troon out, so they are automatically better than people.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Nov 2, 2021)

I like my cat


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 2, 2021)

solidus said:


> Dogs don’t troon out, so they are automatically better than people.


Pitbulls will kill and eat their siblings  for no good reason when there is perfectly good food right next to them.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 2, 2021)

What kind of bum are you that you need a ride and money lent to you? Stop worrying about people's pets and get a job.


----------



## solidus (Nov 2, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Pitbulls will kill and eat their siblings  for no good reason when there is perfectly good food right next to them.



Pitbulls are the niggers of dogs.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 2, 2021)

solidus said:


> Pitbulls are the niggers of dogs.


I would argue that pitbulls are worse honestly. I’ve seen way too many videos of seemingly normal pitbulls going ballistic for no reason and mauling their owners beyond recognition. They are one of if not the most needlessly aggressive animal I’ve ever seen, I mean even hippos and otters aren’t that evil and otters are necrophiliacs by choice.


----------



## Freya (Nov 2, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> What kind of bum are you that you need a ride and money lent to you? Stop worrying about people's pets and get a job.


I just said why retard.


----------



## 440088 (Nov 2, 2021)

I agree kind of. Human friends can give you companionship that isn't dependent on your need to take care of them. Animals can only provide a "parent/child" relationship. And that's great.... and a lot of people thrive off that. I love my animals. And I view them as my children. But a lot of people do lack adult, mature, relationships that are stimulating. No matter how much you love your dog - it's never going to give you companionship outside the level a small infant child could. It's always going to be dependent on you. Where adult, human relationships you are equals.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 2, 2021)

Freya said:


> I just said why exceptional individual.


Maybe people prefer an animals company to yours because an animal won't bum money and rides or make them listen to your trivial problems.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 2, 2021)

A well-trained dog is more than companionship. They can pick up on a lot of subtle cues that you'll miss. My dog is more than my friend. He guards me against nerve gas attacks by the Central Powers.


----------



## annoyingfuck (Nov 2, 2021)

You need to get out more, if you believe that other people are worth spending time with. Majority are beyond stupid, only believe what is put in front of their nose, they have no imagination, and not even a skerrick of thought about anything beyond what they believe is their identity.

Even wild birds are smarter than most people.


----------



## Art Kassul (Nov 2, 2021)

The Shadow said:


> A well-trained dog is more than companionship. They can pick up on a lot of subtle cues that you'll miss. My dog is more than my friend. He guards me against nerve gas attacks by the Central Powers.


My dog farts a lot. You can't hear it, so it's always a surprise.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Nov 2, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Pitbulls will kill and eat their siblings  for no good reason when there is perfectly good food right next to them.


They also kill faggots


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Nov 2, 2021)

The vast majority of people are growing increasingly bitter and narcissistic, which brings with itself inexorable negative fixations against all sorts of things, most prominently against other human beings. They have too much hostility against people to form lasting, meaningful relationships, and keeping pets is their primary substitute for this. Pets have a lot less abstract intelligence than humans and generally have a child-like, submissive nature, and are therefore much easier to control, abuse and neglect.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes I agree. Lately, there is a fairly disturbing tendency to consider and treat pets as surrogates for children or humans in general. This type of pet owner is always quite pathetic and is a form of cope, imho: the eternal refrain animals are better than people simply means that a) you have not learned to manage human relationships b) it is a comparison devoid of any bases and frankly it is yet another symptom of a modern world that has lost the sense of nature


----------



## sconosciuta (Nov 2, 2021)

Agreed - humans are social animals. We need a ‘pack’ of other humans to really thrive, mentally. 

That being said, my pup really improved my mental health during Covid. By dumb bad luck, I arranged a move right when we went into quarantine. I was in a new place and completely isolated.  I work in healthcare, which was particularly exhausting and depressing at that time. Looking back, I was profoundly depressed, but the one thing that would drag me off the couch on my days off was my dog. I researched less busy hiking trails, and found some hidden gems to share with new friends when things opened back up. It’s my only really happy bit of memories for that year. 

Pets aren’t a replacement for human companionship, but they’re a fantastic supplement.


----------



## Eurasian Lynx (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm incapable of holding long term relationships and hate loss, so I barely bother with people. Pets are my only respite.


----------



## JohnDoe (Nov 2, 2021)

> @Freya  Your pet will never be able to.......listen to you vent


Unless the dog is deaf he can still hear you, dipshit. Plus dogs are highly keyed into human emotions and social cues, they know you're upset before you do probably. They *will *listen to you vent, and they will do shit to help you too, like cuddle up with you or bring you toys. As a bonus, they'll never share your secrets or betray your trust in a moment of weakness or anger, they'll just support you unconditionally.

You're right that they aren't a substitute for healthy relationships with other people, but you don't have to make up bullshit.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 2, 2021)

I've seen it go both ways on this.  You see a lot of 30+ yo chicks with like 5 cats that she refers to as her children, but you also see a lot of people who have one or two pets that they just kind of enjoy having the company of.  Personally, I'd recommend at least getting a dog because even a small dog acts as a pretty good nigger alarm and there's a good chance that, that is going to be something of great value in the next few years.


----------



## Freya (Nov 2, 2021)

JohnDoe said:


> Unless the dog is deaf he can still hear you, dipshit. Plus dogs are highly keyed into human emotions and social cues, they know you're upset before you do probably. They *will *listen to you vent, and they will do shit to help you too, like cuddle up with you or bring you toys. As a bonus, they'll never share your secrets or betray your trust in a moment of weakness or anger, they'll just support you unconditionally.
> 
> You're right that they aren't a substitute for healthy relationships with other people, but you don't have to make up bullshit.


I hate the begging pupper face. It's annoying af.


----------



## JohnDoe (Nov 2, 2021)

Freya said:


> I hate the begging pupper face. It's annoying af.



Go see a therapist, your brain is all fucked up.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

Dog worship culture is certainly very cringe and dangerous.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Nov 2, 2021)

Epic Fail Man said:


> I didn't read your long post but i agree that people get pets for the sake of getting pets with no idea or interest in taking care of them which leads to neglected animals.


>long post
??????


----------



## Freya (Nov 2, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Maybe people prefer an animals company to yours because an animal won't bum money and rides or make them listen to your trivial problems.


I'm sorry you would rather french kiss your dog than provide assistance to an actual human being


----------



## The Great Chandler (Nov 2, 2021)

Splinters RCVD said:


> The vast majority of people are growing increasingly bitter and narcissistic, which brings with itself inexorable negative fixations against all sorts of things, most prominently against other human beings. They have too much hostility against people to form lasting, meaningful relationships, and keeping pets is their primary substitute for this. Pets have a lot less abstract intelligence than humans and generally have a child-like, submissive nature, and are therefore much easier to control, abuse and neglect.


I might have to disagree with your assessment that it's a behavior that "the vast majority" increasingly have, but it is a behavior at least a good portion of people have, especially in the developed world were jobs foster a competitive environment that enable an antisocial attitude to one another, but that's kind of always been the case as far as civilizations go.

You do have a media that increasingly tends to foster a misanthropic view of other people (though at times justified). Watching the news or the latest blue/grey filtered streaming show about assholes can have a neurotic view of others like that.

That said, I can see why a lot of people turn to pets.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 2, 2021)

Freya said:


> I'm sorry you would rather french kiss your dog than provide assistance to an actual human being


People are alright in small doses, but not needy, whiney fucks like you.


----------



## Herrinnert_U_zich_Jezus? (Nov 2, 2021)

I live rural, not many people around but my dog is always there to keep my disabled butt moving, helps out with fetching and guards the house / kills unwelcome critters. I choose my dog (mastiff) over most humans any day.


----------



## McMitch4kf (Nov 2, 2021)

“Caring about animals is a white person thing” -Josh Moon


----------



## Freya (Nov 2, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> People are alright in small doses, but not needy, whiney fucks like you.


Your 15 year old opinion is noted


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Nov 2, 2021)

It's true that the current Pet culture is a symptom of a alienating modern world.

Animals don't talk back and it's easy to make them happy (or lie to yourself that they are happy)
So they are a good substitute to human companionship for narcissistic people. Humans are complicated and often shitty but when you put pets over humans you are a lolcow.

It's okay to have a pet and care for it. It has been proven to be sometimes helpful with depression, anxiety, recovering... but it's true that Pet culture in the US is exceptionnally r3t@rd3d and complelty unsustainable. People simply have too much pets, they don't discipline them enough, they don't care for them properly, and they allocate them too much resources (fucking dumbasses with their 5000$ designer Cats)
I am also flabbergasted at the number of people who have a pet that they can't care for. They work all the time and the dog sitter does all the work.
I also knew people 



Spoiler



that were too lazy to throw away the trash everyday so they had a big bag of weeks old cat shit in their bathroom (they were not fat from their jobs). Or they couldn't bother walking them so they let their dogs shit on the balcony. Or in the pool. Or their room smelled like cat piss and cat food all the time.


 I want to gag thinking about it.

I also think that Pets are a poor substitute for a true connection with Nature and the Wild World. They worship their pets but can't name the birds or the trees in their yards. They are illiterate when it comes to the Natural world. They can't be bother to participate in conservations effort for wild species. Pets are one thing but you don't "love animals" if you only loves the ones who can live in your house and depends on you for their wellbeing. You love that they depends on you and are easily accessible, but it's something else from loving "animals".

Tl;dr  The pet frenzy is a symptom, a lot of people are longing for a connection to other peoples and to the Natural World. Pets are splenda for something more meaningful and challenging. Go outside. Make friends. Do some birdwatching.


----------



## Grub (Nov 2, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I would argue that pitbulls are worse honestly. I’ve seen way too many videos of seemingly normal pitbulls going ballistic for no reason and mauling their owners beyond recognition. They are one of if not the most needlessly aggressive animal I’ve ever seen, I mean even hippos and otters aren’t that evil and otters are necrophiliacs by choice.


I've known lots of people with pitbulls, there's never been any problems with them. German shepherds though, every single person I know that's been bitten by a dog, including myself, it's been by a german Shepherd. Those dogs are so fucking inbred and schizo.


----------



## Seventh Star (Nov 2, 2021)

I don't get dog worship or the people who dress their dog like a circus clown, who are fucking obsessed with them, and cum on their pants and pet random dogs they see on the streets. People say it's the fault of their owners and dogs are never responsible but then claim dogs are some highly intelligent beings. Fuck dogs. The only time I met a dog that wasn't a dipshit was a dog used to being on an island who was really friendly, and I still didn't exactly adore him.

Maybe the way I've been raised is fucked up but we dislike dogs and love cats, and we still treat them like animals that fuck up a lot. People who can't even move a pooch out of their laps because "oh noooo mr doodoo is asleep and he will get upset ;;(" are bizarre. Just move it, it's an animal and it'll forget that shit literally not even three minutes later.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 2, 2021)

Freya said:


> Your 15 year old opinion is noted


Even Hitler loved animals. If you don't you're a souless bugman.


Grub said:


> I've known lots of people with pitbulls, there's never been any problems with them. German shepherds though, every single person I know that's been bitten by a dog, including myself, it's been by a german Shepherd. Those dogs are so fucking inbred and schizo.


German shepherds are dickheads, Rottweilers are the superior German guard dog. They have a bad reputation but I never met a mean one.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 2, 2021)

My cat appreciates me more than the people in my life, which is saying a lot given it's a cat.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Nov 2, 2021)

I love dogs, couldn't care for cats really. But something inside of me finds it innately disturbing how.. close, or awkwardly affectionate people become to their pets.

Maybe because i believe these people (usually women, it must be said) are effectively replacing their desire for children with 'fur babies.' I find it a combination of tragic, pathetic, insanely arrogant, selfish, and misguided.


----------



## eDove (Nov 2, 2021)

I very much agree. It's gotten to a point where children are on the same level as the family pet and it's kind of sick. Loving an animal more than your wife, husband, or children is indicative of an emotionally stunted person who can't handle mutual relationships, so they latch onto parasitic made-up ones. Also, these people tend to be major control freaks and that's why they gravitate toward easily programmed, lesser beings, as mentioned already.

When you bring this up, people get incredibly triggered and act like you're attacking their own pet (somehow?). I'm not against pet ownership at all, I think animals should be acknowledged for what they are if America's ever going to get sensible again. They like you because you give them food and attention -- it doesn't get much deeper than that, but that's okay. I love my three pets, but I understand what kind of a relationship it is. It is nowhere near as deep or fulfilling as what I have with my husband or even my sisters. Whenever I have a baby, I know that baby will blow them all out of the water.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Nov 2, 2021)

eDove said:


> I very much agree. It's gotten to a point where children are on the same level as the family pet and it's kind of sick. Loving an animal more than your wife, husband, or children is indicative of an emotionally stunted person who can't handle mutual relationships, so they latch onto parasitic made-up ones. Also, these people tend to be major control freaks and that's why they gravitate toward easily programmed, lesser beings, as mentioned already.
> 
> When you bring this up, people get incredibly triggered and act like you're attacking their own pet (somehow?). I'm not against pet ownership at all, I think animals should be acknowledged for what they are if America's ever going to get sensible again. They like you because you give them food and attention -- it doesn't get much deeper than that, but that's okay. I love my three pets, but I understand what kind of a relationship it is. It is nowhere near as deep or fulfilling as what I have with my husband or even my sisters. Whenever I have a baby, I know that baby will blow them all out of the water.


Very eloquently put. 100% agreed.


----------



## zero-who (Nov 2, 2021)

Seventh Star said:


> I don't get dog worship or the people who dress their dog like a circus clown, who are fucking obsessed with them, and cum on their pants and pet random dogs they see on the streets. People say it's the fault of their owners and dogs are never responsible but then claim dogs are some highly intelligent beings. Fuck dogs. The only time I met a dog that wasn't a dipshit was a dog used to being on an island who was really friendly, and I still didn't exactly adore him.
> 
> Maybe the way I've been raised is fucked up but we dislike dogs and love cats, and we still treat them like animals that fuck up a lot. People who can't even move a pooch out of their laps because "oh noooo mr doodoo is asleep and he will get upset ;;(" are bizarre. Just move it, it's an animal and it'll forget that shit literally not even three minutes later.


----------



## Psyduck (Nov 2, 2021)

Used to think it was insane but nowadays i can safely say i'd choose to save my heckin pupperino over a stranger if i had to make the choice


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 2, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> I love dogs, couldn't care for cats really. But something inside of me finds it innately disturbing how.. close, or awkwardly affectionate people become to their pets.
> 
> Maybe because i believe these people (usually women, it must be said) are effectively replacing their desire for children with 'fur babies.' I find it a combination of tragic, pathetic, insanely arrogant, selfish, and misguided.





eDove said:


> I very much agree. It's gotten to a point where children are on the same level as the family pet and it's kind of sick. Loving an animal more than your wife, husband, or children is indicative of an emotionally stunted person who can't handle mutual relationships, so they latch onto parasitic made-up ones. Also, these people tend to be major control freaks and that's why they gravitate toward easily programmed, lesser beings, as mentioned already.


I see alot of spergs making this point online but I don't find it to be relevant. I doubt you know anyone in your life that loves their pet more than their child. 


eDove said:


> Whenever I have a baby, I know that baby will blow them all out of the water.


 Your baby might come out retærded so don't count your chickens before they hatch.


----------



## Zilch (Nov 3, 2021)

Eh. Guess it depends on your personality. Animals don't cause drama or ask you for advice and then get mad when they don't like what they hear. It's easier to throw a ball, or go for a hike than it is to sit and listen to someone bitch about their breakup and how bad their partner treated them only to watch them go back. 
Nope. Fuck friends. Pets & the Internet ftw.  You do need a romantic partner though. No substitute for that.

Also people who call their pets "fur babies" are a prime example of why I fucking hate people.


----------



## eDove (Nov 3, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> I see alot of spergs making this point online but I don't find it to be relevant. I doubt you know anyone in your life that loves their pet more than their child.
> 
> Your baby might come out retærded so don't count your chickens before they hatch.


If my baby came out retarded, it'd still matter so much more to me than any animal I've owned. Animals essentially stay retarded, never evolve, then die, so how is that better?

As for your first point, you'd be surprised. Maybe some parents don't "love" their pets more than their kids, but their actions are incredibly suspect and reek of displaced affections. For example: a father who's afraid of hugging his daughters, maybe his wife too, but he'll snuggle with his mutt on the couch.

I grew up in a Rednecky area (generational abuse, alcoholism, etc. was rampant) and I saw that a _lot_. It's a legitimate problem in plenty of households where grown adults have trouble showing affection to human beings, and they damn themselves by relying solely on an animal for comfort.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Nov 3, 2021)

Art Kassul said:


> My dog farts a lot. You can't hear it, so it's always a surprise.


My dog lets out loud stinkers. She is often scared of them.


----------



## Rita Farr (Nov 3, 2021)

Animals are extremely intelligent and reflect back however they're treated. If you respect your pet and love it and don't want to bring it harm, it will treat you the same way. If you smother it with affection, it can't thrive without you, and if you act out your anger on it, it will be afraid of you and avoid you. If you think it's just for entertainment, it will be so, and if you think it's annoying or stupid, it will fulfill that expectation too.

In particular, cats treated with love, kindness, and mutual respect won't rip up your skin and furniture and won't pee all over your things. They won't run away when given the freedom to, either. They will learn what items in the house are ok to play with and what aren't, and will share their spaces appropriately. They'll communicate their emotions and boundaries and will respond to yours as well.

Pets are not toys but members of a tribe. Humans domesticated them and they domesticated us, based on mutual respect and contractual duties. If those terms are met, they are incredible partners. Pets are a gift, a responsibility, and a partnership, and they deserve to be seen as such.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 3, 2021)

eDove said:


> If my baby came out exceptional, it'd still matter so much more to me than any animal I've owned. Animals essentially stay exceptional, never evolve, then die, so how is that better?
> 
> As for your first point, you'd be surprised. Maybe some parents don't "love" their pets more than their kids, but their actions are incredibly suspect and reek of displaced affections. For example: a father who's afraid of hugging his daughters, maybe his wife too, but he'll snuggle with his mutt on the couch.
> 
> I grew up in a Rednecky area (generational abuse, alcoholism, etc. was rampant) and I saw that a _lot_. It's a legitimate problem in plenty of households where grown adults have trouble showing affection to human beings, and they damn themselves by relying solely on an animal for comfort.


An animal is far more useful and cuter than a waterhead retærd baby.
Also there was a study done that revealed that people who love animals have a specific version of the gene that produces the love hormone oxytocin, which is important for empathy between humans and boosts social bonding. So oxytocin helps people bond with animals too, and animal lovers are friendlier people and have more empathy.
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/320170


----------



## Seventh Star (Nov 3, 2021)

Rita Farr said:


> Animals are extremely intelligent and reflect back however they're treated.


That's basic instinct. Now I don't mind saying that animals are intelligent, but that's pretty much how any animal can behave. Even bears.


----------



## Corndog (Nov 3, 2021)

Seventh Star said:


> Even bears.


Now I want a bear. If I make it a service bear can I bring it on planes with me? Like, I'll buy it a seat. I was stuck on a 3 hour flight with a woman who held a stinking, unhappy mound of fur on her lap that she talked babytalk to the whole time.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Nov 3, 2021)

People are too into doggo, cat better.


----------



## Seventh Star (Nov 3, 2021)

Corndog said:


> Now I want a bear. If I make it a service bear can I bring it on planes with me? Like, I'll buy it a seat. I was stuck on a 3 hour flight with a woman who held a stinking, unhappy mound of fur on her lap that she talked babytalk to the whole time.


Have you ever heard the tale of Wojtek the Bear? He was a bear cub some bored Poles rescued and pressed into service as a logistics guy. The bear carried shells for the resistance and they fed him milk and cigarettes; he was actually quite docile, friendly and stayed in a zoo after the war, and the Poles visited him until he died.

Now I don't know about planes, but you could look into having a bear with you. They don't seem too bad.


Harlay de Champvallon said:


> People are too into doggo, cat better.


Nooooo! But some stupid bald 30 year old in the YT comments told me that cats are evil creatures!

I agree though. Cats are great companions and in my experience have always been friendly and nice to me.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 3, 2021)

This whole thread reminds me of children of men. Before the film, there was the book. In it there is worldwide complete male infertility and the source is unknown. The book starts with the world youngest person dying at 21 years old from alcohol overdose.

People start to treat their pets like kids. Priests start offering burial and marriage services to people's pets. In a particularly unforgettable image, a deer walks into a hollowed out (fewer people) church in the middle of service. The priest angrily yells at it.

"You'll have the whole world, soon. Can't you wait!?"

In some sense of course animal pets give this replacement in populations where there is barely populatuon growth.

But aside from that long term trend, why the fuck would you care that people have pets? This is like women that get angry over real dolls and blowup dolls. If these things are competition for you, take a long look in the mirror where you went wrong.

If people prefer pets or dolls over you, there is probably a good reason for it.


----------



## Corndog (Nov 3, 2021)

Seventh Star said:


> Have you ever heard the tale of Wojtek the Bear? He was a bear cub some bored Poles rescued and pressed into service as a logistics guy. The bear carried shells for the resistance and they fed him milk and cigarettes; he was actually quite docile, friendly and stayed in a zoo after the war, and the Poles visited him until he died.


How have I not heard of this absolute unit of a bear!? Thank you! This really makes my day. What a wonderful rabbithole to dive headfirst into today! The images alone are worth the price of admission.


Spoiler: Corporal Bear


----------



## Rita Farr (Nov 3, 2021)

Seventh Star said:


> That's basic instinct. Now I don't mind saying that animals are intelligent, but that's pretty much how any animal can behave. Even bears.


And with that, I think that's where some pet owners drop the ball like OP discusses. They get obsessive, exploitative, abusive, neglectful with their pets, and on social media it makes it look so pervasive. I don't think every pet owner is bad or has misplaced values but I think it might not be as common for people to recognize or consistently remember that truth in animals or even fellow people.


----------



## Spermatozoa (Nov 3, 2021)

R3LATED


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 3, 2021)

Harlay de Champvallon said:


> People are too into doggo, cat better.


Cats are for women and beta effeminate men. Women don't trust single men with cats.


----------



## Corndog (Nov 3, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Women don't trust single men with cats.


They don't have to trust me as long as they make me breakfast before they leave. And she better make some extra bacon for my cats.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 3, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Cats are for women and beta effeminate men. Women don't trust single men with cats.


"Oh no, I can't own a cat, what will women think of me" - Every alpha male ever.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 3, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> "Oh no, I can't own a cat, what will women think of me" - Every alpha male ever.


Alpha males don't own cats. Anorexic looking guys with whispy hipster mustaches do. Everyone knows dogs are for men and cats are for women. If a guy says he prefers cats, he is inherently feminine in his nature


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Nov 3, 2021)

Alpha males don't give a fuck because they're alpha.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 3, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Alpha males don't give a fuck because they're alpha.


"Real alpha males wear dresses and suck dick!"
If you're a cat guy, you're cringe. Just go on Google and type "cat guys are" and see what it auto suggests.


----------



## Chongqing (Nov 3, 2021)

Autism Supreme said:


> It's true that the current Pet culture is a symptom of a alienating modern world.
> 
> Animals don't talk back and it's easy to make them happy (or lie to yourself that they are happy)
> So they are a good substitute to human companionship for narcissistic people. Humans are complicated and often shitty but when you put pets over humans you are a lolcow.
> ...


I get the feeling that you're talking about people who are at least middle class or smart, albeit very emotionally damaged. 

For poor people who live in apartment buildings, dogs are a huge blight on their quality of life. For 8 hours a day (or night) while the owner is working, a neighbor's dog will bark. It's hard to sleep well when you have a 130 pound animal running back and fourth across a small room that happens to be right above your bed. An apartment dweller can't have a peaceful time at home because of this new idea that "everyone deserves dogs" because dogs > evil human people. One dog in an apartment building can prevent human children from sleeping and doing well in school, and it's all just because of this selfish, unsustainable obsession with elevating dogs to human status. 

Anyway, when an apartment dweller with a dog gets home, they'll let them out to poop. All of the poop from a bunch of dogs goes in one dumpster, and the smell wafts through the windows. And don't think for a second that I'm talking about smaller dogs, trained dogs, or dogs that have a reasonable amount of enrichment. It's always a 30 year old woman with a Siberian husky double her weight, or a scraggly looking guy with three pitbulls. These are the types of people who move into non-glamorous apartments with their dogs. As always, it's humans (especially children) who suffer. 

Speaking of which, there are no playgrounds in my town that are free of dogs shitting in the kid's playing space every single day. Do people care? No. 



Spoiler: Small powerlevel



I got tired of dog culture apologists saying, "there's something wrong with your brain if you think this, you should seek therapy." Well, I did that, and now my therapist agrees with me. I don't think this insanity will last forever.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 3, 2021)

It's pretty interesting, but you're still talking about what women _say_ that they _think_ what those guys _appear_ as. It says nothing of their intrinsic nature.

It really doesn't matter if a guy has a cat or not, just like most things women _say_ they care about doesn't matter at all.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Nov 3, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Cats are for women and beta effeminate men. Women don't trust single men with cats.


It is utterly alpha to care deeply about who women trust and what they want.

Some femoid who wants a big dog in a little apartment should get exactly what she wants. Dogs barking at night are so relaxing. A non barking cat is no beta. Alpha's don't sleep.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 3, 2021)

Harlay de Champvallon said:


> It is utterly alpha to care deeply about who women trust and what they want.
> 
> Some femoid who wants a big dog in a little apartment should get exactly what she wants. Dogs barking at night are so relaxing. A non barking cat is no beta. Alpha's don't sleep.


Did I say it was alpha to care? No, I stated cat guys are beta and statistically more likely to have a lisp and be queer. Science has proven that if you're holding a cat in your pfp women (and men) see you as unmasculine. 
Also cats are disgusting, they piss and shit in an indoor sandbox, then hop out of it and onto your tables and counters spreading fecal matter and making cat guys even more retærded and gay.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 3, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> It's pretty interesting, but you're still talking about what women _say_ that they _think_ what those guys _appear_ as. It says nothing of their intrinsic nature.
> 
> It really doesn't matter if a guy has a cat or not, just like most things women _say_ they care about doesn't matter at all.


I mean you could just look at any picture of a cat guy to see I'm correct

Pinnacle of masculinity here


----------



## The Lawgiver (Nov 3, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> I mean you could just look at any picture of a cat guy to see I'm correct
> View attachment 2686864
> Pinnacle of masculinity here


He looks like the kinda guy that'd neglect his cat and just owns it to post reddit pics of his "chonker" for clout lmao.

Also looks like an unholy hybrid of chris chan and chad thundercock but thats another story.


----------



## Truth Exposer (Nov 4, 2021)

for some people pets are more reliable than families


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 4, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> I mean you could just look at any picture of a cat guy to see I'm correct
> View attachment 2686864
> Pinnacle of masculinity here



Look at all these betas.





Spoiler: guys with cats search engine results



okay so instead of looking for specific people with a cat I also just looked for "guy with cat" and these were the first two results duckduckgo gave me:


----------



## No. 7 cat (Nov 4, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Look at all these betas.
> 
> View attachment 2687522View attachment 2687523View attachment 2687521View attachment 2687524
> 
> ...





Lemmingwise said:


> Look at all these betas.
> 
> View attachment 2687522View attachment 2687523View attachment 2687521View attachment 2687524
> 
> ...





Lemmingwise said:


> Look at all these betas.
> 
> View attachment 2687522View attachment 2687523View attachment 2687521View attachment 2687524
> 
> ...


And also Kadyrov of Chechnya, Putin's wetworks man, is another non beta with a cat. This one went missing on him some years back.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 4, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Look at all these betas.
> 
> View attachment 2687522View attachment 2687523View attachment 2687521View attachment 2687524
> 
> ...


You literally just posted pictures of a bunch of homosexual men, sus.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 4, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> You literally just posted pictures of a bunch of homosexual men, sus.


Okay, I mean this in the nicest and most serious possible way.

What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 4, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Okay, I mean this in the nicest and most serious possible way.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you?



>Okay, I mean this is the nicest and most serious possible way. What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 4, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> View attachment 2687615
> >Okay, I mean this is the nicest and most serious possible way. What the fuck is wrong with you?


Lmao, that's a great pic actually. But answer the question.

Why does seeing men make you instantly think of faggotry? Men who have fucked some of the cutest women in the world. What made you like this?


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 4, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Lmao, that's a great pic actually. But answer the question.
> 
> Why does seeing men make you instantly think of faggotry? Men who have fucked some of the cutest women in the world. What made you like this?



Actors are notorious for being dung punchers. Since ancient Greece.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Nov 4, 2021)

I think this is a more serious issue with those that are lonely, or emotionally damaged, many people who live in low income areas or are simply too autistic or have barriers in connecting with their fellow man will be more open to getting  and sometimes amassing large quantities of pets that they don’t really need as a way of substituting meaningful Human interaction. Pets particularly cats, but especially dogs do not have any capable concept of abstract thought and far more connective and submissive towards people. Those with limited social skills will latch on towards these simple, less domineering creatures and dote on them trying to fill the hole where there social life is. It’s really sad because many of those becoming pet abusers themselves because pets are not people and will not fight back and love their owner unconditionally,That’s how you give birth to things like:

View attachment 1C9D9E94-5B91-4D32-BDA9-6D3609C9647C.webp


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 4, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> View attachment 2687627
> Actors are notorious for being dung punchers. Since ancient Greece.


Okay fair. To be honest those two spoiler pictures were the first and third guys with cat pictures.

This was the second one. Look at him. There is no way he is gay.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Nov 4, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Okay fair. To be honest those two spoiler pictures were the first and third guys with cat pictures.
> 
> This was the second one. Look at him. There is no way he is gay.
> 
> View attachment 2687907


That's the straightest man who has ever lived, I reckon.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Nov 4, 2021)

Animal behavior is really cool. I like cats because it's interesting to coexist with a species that isn't human and only sort of domesticated. I'll sit and watch birds and raccoons do their thing too. People who treat pets like humans are broken though and usually their animals are horrible neurotic assholes.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Nov 4, 2021)

Of course the Jew dislikes pets


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 4, 2021)

Cheeseburger Picnic said:


> Animal behavior is really cool. I like cats because it's interesting to coexist with a species that isn't human and only sort of domesticated. I'll sit and watch birds and raccoons do their thing too. People who treat pets like humans are broken though and usually their animals are horrible neurotic assholes.


What does it even mean to treat a pet like a human? Does that mean not leaving it outside on a chain all day? Buying it a dog bed? Or a little sweater so it doesn't freeze in winter time?  What horrible neurotic assholes.  Is it ridiculous to spend 300 dollars on a scratching post that your cat will ignore? Sure. Does it make you a bad person? No.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Nov 4, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> What does it even mean to treat a pet like a human? Does that mean not leaving it outside on a chain all day? Buying it a dog bed? Or a little sweater so it doesn't freeze in winter time?  What horrible neurotic assholes.  Is it ridiculous to spend 300 dollars on a scratching post that your cat will ignore? Sure. Does it make you a bad person? No.


Lmao I have a 300 dollar scratching post that's not what I mean. I'm talking about people who project their feelings and worldview on their pet ie "he gets sad if he doesn't get to eat with the family at the table." Cats and dogs are from a different evolutionary branch of the tree and they thrive when you interact with them accordingly.


----------



## Solid Snek (Nov 4, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Look at all these betas.
> 
> View attachment 2687522View attachment 2687523View attachment 2687521View attachment 2687524
> 
> ...


John Cleese was memoryholed by a pack of Bonger communists, and Johnny Depp got beaten up by Amber Heard.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 4, 2021)

Cheeseburger Picnic said:


> Lmao I have a 300 dollar scratching post that's not what I mean. I'm talking about people who project their feelings and worldview on their pet ie "he gets sad if he doesn't get to eat with the family at the table." Cats and dogs are from a different evolutionary branch of the tree and they thrive when you interact with them accordingly.


Lol does your cat actually use it? Nothing wrong with spoiling pets they deserve the best.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Nov 4, 2021)

OP reads like "People like animals but don't like the precious gem of a person that I am, it's not fair".



GeorgeFloyd said:


> They have a bad reputation but I never met a mean one.


Do they have a reason? Have a guy like this put his gigantic head on you and signal he wants you to pet him. Are you in a position to refuse?
On a serious note, every rottweiler I interacted with was very gentle and playful.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Nov 4, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Lol does your cat actually use it? Nothing wrong with spoiling pets they deserve the best.


Yeah it's her evening nap spot. 



Spoiler



I put it in an area of the house where she can keep an eye on three different rooms at once and next to the front door so she can scratch and jump to eye level when she greets people at the door. If a cat isn't using their tree it's usually due to placement, it needs to be somewhere that triggers their "good spot to keep an eye out for predators" instinct.


----------



## TheRatcatcher (Nov 5, 2021)

Neuroticism is very easy to broadcast on the internet, but as cringe and overtly romantic as this sounds, I do think it's necessary to have animal welfare laws enacted to prevent some of the shit many people who fawn over pets aren't even aware of. No, we shouldn't worship animals and just spout edgy "humanz bad", but it's important to craft a beneficial relationship with life on Earth without treating it with the same callous propagation, profit, and indifference to it we see now.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 5, 2021)

TheRatcatcher said:


> I do think it's necessary to have animal welfare laws enacted to prevent some of the shit many people who fawn over pets aren't even aware of


Thank god there was this one misunderstood austrian german man who introduced the world's first animal welfare laws.


----------



## Bonesjones (Nov 5, 2021)

Most of it is transference of normal parental and communal nurturing feelings. They've been socialized out of community and project it onto animals either because of insecurity or their own narcissism. Same reason that furries and trannies exist.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 6, 2021)

Cheeseburger Picnic said:


> I'm talking about people who project their feelings and worldview on their pet ie "he gets sad if he doesn't get to eat with the family at the table."


Like this woman?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 7, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> What does it even mean to treat a pet like a human? Does that mean not leaving it outside on a chain all day? Buying it a dog bed? Or a little sweater so it doesn't freeze in winter time?  What horrible neurotic assholes.  Is it ridiculous to spend 300 dollars on a scratching post that your cat will ignore? Sure. Does it make you a bad person? No.


In my opinion, it means projecting human emotions onto an animal, like thinking that the dog has any concept of what its "birthday" is, or buying it treats shaped like little human food because you think (and not because it just humors you) that the dog actually cares that its treat looks like a hamburger.

You can be as loving as you want to an animal as long as you understand that it's an animal and doesn't desire the things, or even understand or have the slightest awareness of the things, humans care about.

For the record, I've spent at least $300 buying two different cat trees for my cat. The cat had one (about $150) I assembled, but I noticed he spent a lot of time looking out my bedroom window, which is blocked by a hedge, so I got him a second one that sits tall enough to look over the hedge out at the street. But that serves a purpose appropriate to a cat. I don't buy the cat little hats or shirts or fish-shaped treats - I give it cuts of actual fish when I'm cooking - and so on and so forth.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 7, 2021)

I think people get too into pets because the modern world is so isolating and anonymizing.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Nov 10, 2021)

When my ex lived with me, we had a dachshund.  That dog was like her kid.  She would get pissed off at me because I would walk him in the woods or walk him without a coat.  She was afraid of him getting ticks, despite the flea and tick treatment.  I had to brush his teeth everyday.  I made steps for him that he didn't use because my girlfriend didn't like him jumping on and off the couch.  She is part of this dachshund Facebook group and they are all like Munchhausen parents with their wiener dogs.  Don't get me wrong, I love the adorable little shit but it is definitely possible to be way too into your pets.


----------



## Burned CDs (Nov 11, 2021)

I love my cat. I used to barely like then until i lived with someone that had two.

I only buy it toys and cat things that are useful.


----------



## cease and desist (Nov 13, 2021)

OK but my cat cuddles with me when no one else will


----------



## Cats (Nov 14, 2021)

I love my cat


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Nov 14, 2021)

I baby my crabs but am well aware they would feast on my corpse and see me as a weird feeding giant. Understanding this makes interacting with my crabby little guys quite fun. I never cuddle with them because who cuddles with crabs?

Love watching the reaction to shrimp and cheese. They look so polite, too. Whiskers go up like Christmas came early.


----------



## JosephStalin (Nov 15, 2021)

Sadly, in my area people seem to treat dogs like kids and all too often treat kids like dogs.  One particularly dangerous habit some local dumbasses do is driving with their dog on their lap.   Jesus.  Takes little imagination to see a dog getting down among the pedals and causing an accident.  I get that some people need dogs/pets.  I don't.  Am comfortable being by myself or interacting on line.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 18, 2022)

JosephStalin said:


> Sadly, in my area people seem to treat dogs like kids and all too often treat kids like dogs.  One particularly dangerous habit some local dumbasses do is driving with their dog on their lap.   Jesus.  Takes little imagination to see a dog getting down among the pedals and causing an accident.  I get that some people need dogs/pets.  I don't.  Am comfortable being by myself or interacting on line.


I had a cat get loose in the car once (he learned how to bust out of his carrier) and his first instinct was to make right for the space behind my feet down with the gas and the brakes.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 18, 2022)

I can see your point. 

I have a cat, love the little guy and dote on him, but he’s still a cat, not a child. I see so many pet owners (looking at dog people in particular) who treat their pets like an actual human kid. It’s a little creepy. 

As an example, my older cat passed away last year. Of course I was sad, yes I cried, still came in to work that day. My coworker lost her dog and wanted to take several days off to grieve. I felt bad she lost her dog but that’s just ridiculous


----------



## Wormy (Dec 18, 2022)

My pets treat me a lot better than you shitheads, so they're fine with me. Normies>Pets>Kiwifarms.


----------



## Kel1 shi1 (Dec 18, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I had a cat get loose in the car once (he learned how to bust out of his carrier) and his first instinct was to make right for the space behind my feet down with the gas and the brakes.



His first instinct was to try to kill you so he could feast on your body.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 18, 2022)

Wormy said:


> My pets treat me a lot better than you shitheads, so they're fine with me. Normies>Pets>Kiwifarms.


Don't be a faggot and you will be treated better.  I know from experience.  I love my dog, other than her I live alone.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Dec 18, 2022)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> I baby my crabs


Shave that bush.

Edit: this thread goes dangerously close to the anti-pet territory


----------



## eDove (Dec 18, 2022)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> this thread goes dangerously close to the anti-pet territory


I don't really agree with that. There're a lot of sensible pet owners in here who are calling out animal worship/obsession. It's definitely an annoyance in the west. I love my pets but I _strongly_ agree with the main sentiment in here.


----------



## urr13 account (Dec 18, 2022)

There's nothing wrong with having pets of course, but there are people who have pets as substitutes for having children and it shows because they develop a strange relationship with their pets that feels unnatural. The creepy cat-lady/dog-mom cliche.


----------



## Mecha-King Ghidorah (Dec 18, 2022)

The phrase "fur babies" infuriates me, stupid childless Millennial woman bullshit. They want to be free of the obligations and responsibility of children but the motherly urge still manifests so they get cats or a rescue dog. I love my dogs, but they're just that: dogs.


----------



## Mepsi Pax (Dec 18, 2022)

urr13 account said:


> There's nothing wrong with having pets of course, but there are people who have pets as substitutes for having children and it shows because they develop a strange relationship with their pets that feels unnatural. The creepy cat-lady/dog-mom cliche.


Most of the population, especially the under 30's (or thereabouts), are at least somewhat socially alienated. That's the future. For the next generation of people there will really be no boundaries with their animals, they won't understand what animal husbandry entails because they don't even have proper _human_ socialization.

Right now it's a scale. Some old married guy who goes to the VFW and church and has kids nearby will have his dog by his side but when it's time to put Sparky down he'll get the gun and do it himself, then go buy another dog. Or you might have another old guy but boomin' alone in some resort with no healthy connections and he'll spend 25 grand trying to keep the dog alive for a few more years and then get massively depressed when it dies. It only gets worse from those two hypotheticals as you consider how single or (worse) childless women interact with animals, and then you have younger people who might have like one or two proximate friends and zero social networks.

I find it ironic that on this site (especially the woman zone of it) various fundies and christian types are lampooned endlessly but most of those religious people are way more socially fulfilled than any user on here. People with actual rich social lives don't use internet forums, or they certainly don't become regulars. I don't envy fundies and I don't really "get" hardcore church types but the social aspect of shared devotion and large families is one massive benefit that they enjoy.

You might also notice that the forum and internet in general tends to be quite liberal towards animal ownership and animal owners (as long as they're not considered to be hurting or disrespeckin' they animals) and that's because large groups of social isolates may not really understand the line between animal ownership and some kind of interspecies co-dependency.


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 18, 2022)

I love my dog, mutt with some husky in her. After my last dog died, she’s been really good, the best puppy I’ve had. Plus I only get female dogs so the chance of a white woman raping my dog is close to zero. But NEVER ZERO.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 18, 2022)

Mepsi Pax said:


> I find it ironic that on this site (especially the woman zone of it) various fundies and christian types are lampooned endlessly but most of those religious people are way more socially fulfilled than any user on here. People with actual rich social lives don't use internet forums, or they certainly don't become regulars. I don't envy fundies and I don't really "get" hardcore church types but the social aspect of shared devotion and large families is one massive benefit that they enjoy.


Because much of the time, those "shared devotions" and "rich social lives" are just as empty or even as toxic as internet interactions. Church especially is LOADED to the brim with inner politics, cliques and infighting for dominance. People suck, and hollaring "Praise da baby Jesus!" doesn't automatically fix that. 

Genuine devotion and true healthy familial interactions are uncommon. The social aspects are often thin veneers.


----------



## CuzinEd (Dec 18, 2022)

People who have pets and treat them like pets are ok. But those people that do cringey shit like treating them like they are kids paying for expensive medical procedures for them and driving around with cringe as fuck stickers on their car like "I love my fur babies" or "I love my four-legged grandchildren" are all really super cringey. Now I don't mean the old person that likes to baby their pets. I am talking about people in their 20's 30's and possibly 40's. Go have a kid. Go get a girlfriend or a boyfriend. It's a fucking pet and not a human.


----------



## Yours Truly 2095 (Dec 18, 2022)

Animals make me happy, they're fun to be around and how different each different cat or dog can be. I do think they have their own personalities.  I volunteer at an animal shelter partly for social interaction with people and to meet new people, but mostly because I enjoy it. My full-time job is really boring so it's something fun to do on the days off to help at the shelter. 

 That said I really don't understand the pets as children thing. I view them more as pals/individuals, not dependents. I feel like the people who view them as kids are really going to fuck themselves up, because you will outlive these animals. I wonder how many pets they've even had because if you have had many of them over your life you know this and come to terms with it. You grieve and move on. I worry about how those types of people handle that.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 19, 2022)

Kel1 shi1 said:


> His first instinct was to try to kill you so he could feast on your body.


My desire is to have a Tibetan sky burial with the cat when I die.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Dec 20, 2022)

How the fuck do niggas own cats? I lost two within the span of one year, how the hell...


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 20, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> How the fuck do niggas own cats? I lost two within the span of one year, how the hell...


I assume you let yours outside? That greatly shortens the lifespan, particularly if you live right next to traffic.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 20, 2022)

pets are just current year children to women who refuse to have actual kids. its a cope too fill the hole of being alone. nothing wrong with having a pet but some of these people, treat them better than actual human beings.


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 20, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> pets are just current year children to women who refuse to have actual kids. its a cope too fill the hole of being alone. nothing wrong with having a pet but some of these people, treat them better than actual human beings.


White women with pit bulls are like black mamas with hoodlums, “my baby dindu nuffin”.


----------



## mongrel (Dec 20, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> pets are just current year children to women who refuse to have actual kids. its a cope too fill the hole of being alone. nothing wrong with having a pet but some of these people, treat them better than actual human beings.


I totally agree, although it's not just women who don't want kids. Everyone knows the couple who got a pet awhile before she got pregnant, it's a substitute.

I knew a really sad case in her middle age who doted over her dog something silly. Due to her looks and personality she was one of the untouchables, there's no way she would ever get human companionship or have a kid of her own.


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker 2.0 (Dec 22, 2022)

On that "pets as kids" thing - for many it is a beta test before having actual kids. If your relationships do not fall apart after you get yourself a dog you are kinda ready to handle more responsibilities such as kids.

Personally, I have never had and will never have any pets because fuck responsibilities in any form.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Dec 22, 2022)

I'm not really into pets. Most pets I've lived with at the same time was 6 piranhas, a mudskipper, various tetras and barbs, few cichlids, 6 budgies, 2 canaries, pac-man frog, grass snake, emperor scorpion, red leg tarantula, ferret, chinchilla, and 2 dogs.


----------



## Sugriva (Dec 30, 2022)

You ever meet someone whose entire life revolves around their pet? I worked with a girl like that once. Her two dogs were the only thing she would ever talk about. She scheduled her entire life around taking care of them, and would constantly take time off work to bring them to the vet and get all sorts of expensive tests done. She even had a tattoo of them on her arm.

I just assumed she was fucking them. It was really weird.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Dec 30, 2022)

I just wanna scream each time I see people cry how a movie where 15 people get shredded into chunks onscreen had the gall to kill ONE WHOLE DOG! 
That is surely for easy taboo breaking! Nevermind people, lol, who cares. 

I heard some warfare game made K9 unit dogs run away after people are shot. 

Animalfags are horrible. 

Saying this as a person who wants to snuggle every single pet I see.


----------



## RACISM (Dec 30, 2022)

People who don't like animals are niggers.


----------



## La Salpêtrière (Dec 31, 2022)

It's less about being too into pets and more about anthropomorphize pets. Animals can't fill the role of human company because they're animals, and need a diferent type of care. This leads for example to a lot of retards refusing to fix their animals because they feel like it's akin to castrate a person, when a dog's heat is nothing like an human's sex dive. Or dogmommas being with their dog 24/7 and handing them everything when dogs actually prefer routines, "a den" where they can feel safe,  a way to recognize their territory (so constant changes aren't good for them) and mental enrichment/"work for their food" because they're predator animals. Hell I've seen tons of fags struggling with the concept that dog's pelts & fur don't work the same as human skin, the bar is on hell. 
This leads to a lot of "accidental" animal abuse and psychonalizing a little, a decease in mental health. Because any non-clinically retarded adult know deep know that their animal isn't a person yet they're rejecting that part of reallty, and end up accepting their  contradictory ideas disregarding the material consequences. That's why animalfags seem weridly fetishistic at times, because "disregarding objective reality in favor of a contradictory idea" it's the core idea behind the apparition of fetishes in general


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Dec 31, 2022)

I dont care what people do with their pets, i used to know a woman who pushed her dog around in a baby stroller and went out of bed in the dead of night to cook chicken for the dog because he might have a rumbling tummy. There are however way to many people with dogs filling their environment with shit.....when i take a walk around where i live in hot weather the air is pungent and filled with the stench of dog shit.


----------

